# Frying Mushrooms



## Douzer77 (Jul 2, 2009)

When i fry my mushrooms they seem to retain an awful lot of water and turn out ukkie!  Normally fry up onions first then add in the mushrooms.  What can i do to have less fluid?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 2, 2009)

Saute until the mushrooms' liquid has evaporated.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, what Scot said


----------



## jabbur (Jul 2, 2009)

When doing mushrooms and onions, I always start the mushrooms first.  This lets the moisture out and then I get nice tasty ones.  Add the onions when it's just mushrooms and butter.  To get the flavor I want the mushrooms always take longer.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with all the above (and mushrooms are my favourite "food group"  LOL!!!).  I also find cooking them on a high heat to start and then lowering it once they are seared and the moisture is gone helps with the flavour as well.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 2, 2009)

Yup, what LPB said,
I always start with high heat to cook off the excess moisture, then roll back on the heat to finish cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2009)

If you're sauteing larger pieces of mushrooms rather than slices, start with a very hot pan some fat and NO SALT.  Put the mushrooms in the pan and saute them shaking the pan.  The will brown before the release their water.  If you add salt or crowd the pan, all bets are off.

For other situations, as others have said, yo have to cook off the liquid and brown them.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2009)

EXACTLY what Andy said - couldn't have worded it better myself!  I forgot about salt - I never add it at all at least until they are served.


----------

